# the story of me and spanky (will make you laugh)



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

Spanky is a mini donkey stud I got him when he was 2-3 years old and I was about 6 and I thought I could ride him (he is not broke to ride) so I hopped on and he wouldn't go so I gave him a smack on the butt and he bucked me off and kick me in the head,I went in the house crying and told my mom "I smacked spanky on the butt and he kicked me in the head" she said "well he smacked you back". Hope this makes you lol!


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is a pic of him


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol!!! Payback time for Spanky!


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

He is little but he sure can kick hard!lol:rofl:


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

I felt so stupid because the next day I had to go to school with a hoof print on my forehead!lol!


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

the first picture won't show up for me.


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

The first one is a cartoon pic but it won't work


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

That DID give me a laugh. Thanks!


----------

